# Fort Smallwood Park



## Minnox (Mar 27, 2006)

Anybody doing any fishing at Fort Smallwood Park? The park has been cleaned up by Anne Arundle County Parks And Rec. Not a bad place to go now! I would like to do some fishing from shore and be able to take the dogs to run around and play (makes the wife happy) and was wondering if there was anything going on there.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Hi Minnox,

Welcome to the board. I don't know if anything is going on down there, but wouldn't mind finding out. But, there may be a problem with keeping stripers there now.

This link to Mapquest shows the right (south) side of Ft. Smallwood Park as being on the bay "proper". Also, there are some hard to see white boundary lines near the top. Could that be the Brewerton Channel?:

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...5-5520&spurl=0&&q=ft. smallwood park&qc=Parks

But when I look at my ADC map for Anne Arundel
County, it shows all the water off of the park as the being the Patapsco. 

Does anyone know for sure if you can keep rockfish from at least the south side of the park now?

Blue Heron


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

I haven't heard any fishing reports from there since the reopenning. I've suggested to Debbie that she have some sort of fishing report board for visitors...and maybe something on their phone message system stating whats biting.


----------

